# Is it safe to use 1 x 4 inch boards to hang drywall off?



## ssmokeyy (Jun 15, 2021)

So I'm doing a floating ceiling for my theater and the guy I got the hushframe from said to use 1 x 4 inch boards 8 feet long and that they can hold up a double 5/8 sheet with green glue. But I'm also going to be building a soffit on top of the drywall for atmos and lights to seal them in the run and no sound leakage to the joist. If 1 x 4 inch is a bad idea what would u use? Here is a link to the product I will be using. Why HushFrame Sound Decoupling Works? | Sound Decoupling


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

It's not so much the size of the furring strip you use, it is the fasteners. You will need to fasten the furring strips to the framing, and screw the sheetrock to the furring strip. Not sure how the decoupling system you will use requires fastener spacing, but glue won't hold two layers of 5/8" sheetrock vertically.


----------



## ssmokeyy (Jun 15, 2021)

What furring strips our recommend? Now that would cost 400 times what its worth opens the door to alot more products. I was buying these strips for 2 bucks a stick now there 9 a stick. I hope to be working on the ceiling in like 2 weeks. Building an hvac box first.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

According to the link you yourself provided, that furring strip will work, assuming you use that "Vi-Bridge" connector, whatever that is. So not really sure what your question is. Unlikely anyone here has installed that, so go with the manufacturer instructions.


----------



## ssmokeyy (Jun 15, 2021)

My q is more about 1 x 4 inch wood furring's. How strong they our. If i hit them with screws will they hold together or crack apart? Will they be able to hold 2000 pounds above my head.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

1x4's are as strong as the fasteners you employ. A single 1x4 will not hold 2000 lbs. An array of them spaced across your ceiling at 16" on center will laugh at the weight. Don't drive your screws into oblivion. Stop when they seat themselves on the 1x4.


----------



## ssmokeyy (Jun 15, 2021)

Is there a right and wrong 1 x 4 or are they all the same? Making sure i got the right stuff.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Don't get PT. Use SPF or any other wood native to your location, which we don't know where you are. SPF= Spruce, Pine, Fir, or any combination of the three. All good wood for your purpose.


----------



## ssmokeyy (Jun 15, 2021)

I'm in the northwest usa. wa state. I have 2 packs of something im going to try to find that out tonight. Is there a torx screw that would be safe to use ? drilling a hole and than drilling the screw could be a lot of work for one guy trying to put up sheetrock.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

ssmokeyy said:


> I have 2 packs of something


What are the "somethings"? Screwing into the slats, you can use T25, 2 1/2" Torx head screws without a pilot. They are #8's and cause a slender hole. 









SPAX #8 x 2-1/2 in. T-Star Plus Drive Flat-Head Partial Thread Yellow Zinc Coated Multi-Material Screw (133 per Box) 4191020400606 - The Home Depot


The SPAX Factor - For the craftsman that concentrates on the details, We Work for You. For the Pro that puts qualify first, we help you create stronger connections, enhance performance and improve results



www.homedepot.com


----------



## ssmokeyy (Jun 15, 2021)

Would u use this type of screw to screw the drywall to the 1 x 4 stick? I know these screws countersink them selfs is why im wondering if thats safe with drywall


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

NO. Use standard drywall screws in 1 5/8" and add PL adhesive to the slats for additional stamina. Use a drywall screw driver that stops the screw from breaking the paper for best results. Over driving the screws is like not having them.









Milwaukee Drywall Screw Setter (4-Pack) 48-32-2101 - The Home Depot


The Milwaukee 4-Piece Drywall Screw Setters provide ideal depth control when installing drywall. The adjustable screw depth setters have a collar that automatically stops the tool from overdriving, providing



www.homedepot.com


----------



## ssmokeyy (Jun 15, 2021)

I have a better tool than those that is spring loaded to stop the screws. Im just kinda worried the screws will cracked the furring strips and I won't be able to see it since the sheetrock will cover it.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

No, if you screw in the middle of the slat, you will be fine with the Spax. I have one of the spring loaded ones, too, but couldn't find one on line to link to.


----------



## ssmokeyy (Jun 15, 2021)

Here is a link to the screws I'm thinking about using to hold the sheetrock to the furring. 
SPAX #8 x 1-1/2 in. Philips Square Drive Flat-Head Full Thread Yellow Zinc Coated Multi-Material Screw (197/Box)-4101020400406 - The Home Depot 
1 1/2 for the first sheet and 2 1/4 for the second sheet. Im doing 2 layers of 5/8. 
I found somebhat channel local here for cheap $4 each but I don't think I can use it since I think it has tonbe screwed down on both sides and I only have space for one side with the decouple blocks im using. 


https://www.lowes.com/pd/3-2187-in-W-x-120-in-L-x-0-875-in-D-Galvanized-Steel-Stud/3370386?cm_mmc=shp-_-c-_-prd-_-bdm-_-google-_-lia-_--_-jointcompound/tapeandbead-_-3370386-_-0&placeholder=null&gclid=Cj0KCQjw8vqGBhC_ARIsADMSd1AUUgyAueqxdKa_V_4M6tLf_eUbfW7FwbzRoAmPYO7rCMIHufO6lDgaAmPhEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Spax screw heads are smaller than regular sheetrock screws. You'll gain nothing by using the shorter small head screws.

What are your plans for the metal studs??


----------



## ssmokeyy (Jun 15, 2021)

I'm just not sure how much I trust 1 x 4 wood furring to my hushframe system. Metal I would trust more but this is thin metal and probably needs both sides screwed down. I could only screw one side. So using normal drywall screws none spax won't crack the furring wood is what your saying? So I will use spax on hushframe and screwing the furring channel to the hush frame and normal drywall to the furring channel.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

You're not trusting the slats, you're trusting the screws holding the slats to the framing. I don't see how you will incorporate metal studs into your layering. They are not made to be used as channel hats. Spax screws won't split your slats. What is a hushframe? Can you link us to it?


----------



## ssmokeyy (Jun 15, 2021)

Here is a link 








HushFrame Raft


High performance drywall decoupler for walls and ceilings Use with wood furring or metal furring hat channel with 1/4" to 1" of space lost (plus drywall) Exceptional STC and IIC test results, including multiple UL assembly ratings for fire safety Delivers 7 days a week to residential addresses




isostore.com





The metal hat channel would screw to the hushframe. Its either wood furring or metal hat channel.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

You are mounting your hushframe to your joists laterally. Make sure they are level across the spectrum. Then you are installing your slats to the ply block, vertically. I see no need in the metal cap at all. The slat is secured, the hushframe is secured, put the drywall up. Am I missing something?


----------



## ssmokeyy (Jun 15, 2021)

I don't have enough wood furring so I have to get more product. The wood furring and the metal hat channel cost the same price. So would it be better to get the metal hat channel 25ga vs the wood furring? I'm going to install 2 5/8 sheets of sheet rock than install a soffit on top of the sheetrock. For the atmos and lights. I do not want holes in the ceiling for lights or speakers for zero sound leakage past the double 5/8. So I have weight i have to worry about. The hushframe can hold the weight. Allen the only of hushframe made me a set of plans for the weight. I guess what I'm trying to say is I'm second guessing wood furring strength and if it can hold this becuase of how thing it is.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Metal sheetrock screws have a fine thread. They would be more susceptible to pull out than standard sheetrock screws into wooden lath. Hopefully you have found an outlet for actual metal hat, as the studs you pictured will not work. Buy the wood furring and complete the job with one product.


----------



## ssmokeyy (Jun 15, 2021)

Working on corner wall under soffit. Lower is 16 on center upper is closer to 9 on center.


----------



## ssmokeyy (Jun 15, 2021)

First layer of sheetrock


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

You're doing your walls before you do your ceilings??? Sort of backwards wouldn't you say? What will be your final jamb thickness when you are through?


----------



## ssmokeyy (Jun 15, 2021)

This corner has me all over the place. So this wall is under the hvac. I have only put the first layer up. Now I'm going to build the soffit that will block the noise from the hvac. Once the soffit is built I will put the next layer up.


----------



## ssmokeyy (Jun 15, 2021)

How do I know what furring strips work for ceiling sheetrock. I have some 1 x 3 x 8 furring strips. It doesn't ok to hold double 5/8 sheetrock green glue. I also want to install a soffit to put the lights in and insulation atmos speakers.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

We normally use 1x4's as furring strips. No problem....ever. You appear to have adequate space above the ceiling level to install lighting and sound. If you build a soffit, you will be eating into your ceiling space which appears to be only 8'. How do you propose to build soffits?


----------



## ssmokeyy (Jun 15, 2021)

This room is being built for home theater. So I need to trap the sound in the room the best I can. So my plan is to install hushframe to the joist, wood furring or metal hat channel but will loose more space with metal to the hushframe. Drywall 2 layers to the wood furring than soffit on top. Soffit doesn't need to be huge just 12 inches wide by 4 inch depth the length of the room two runs. 2 speakers and 3 - 4 lights each soffit. I have 12ga run for lights.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

If you want to contain the sound in the room, make the walls at different angles from each other. None of the walls should be square with the adjacent one. Ceiling, too should be slanted slightly. The sound that occurs in the room will die when it hits a wall as it has no place to reverberate. It will be a "dead" room, so your sound system will need to make up for it.


----------



## ssmokeyy (Jun 15, 2021)

This is the 1 x 4 x 8 we have here and in person looks like crap. Not flat at all. 1 in. x 4 in. x 8 ft. S4S Standard and Construction Premium Kiln Dried Hem-Fir/Douglas Fir Board-Y - The Home Depot $5 a stick for it also. 

Lowes is also the same way https://www.lowes.com/pd/1-x-4-x-8-ft-Furring-Strip-Common-0-75-in-x-3-5-in-x-8-ft-Actual/1000427895. 

Is this the type of wood strip made for ceiling strips to hold weight of a ceiling?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

It is what you use. It's called picking and choosing. Both box stores will have crap stuff, but they will have some that are still strapped together, and relatively straight. For the prices they are charging, now, you have an obligation NOT to take the crap wood they are offering.


----------



## ssmokeyy (Jun 15, 2021)

I have a pack of 1 x 3 here all ready. Is there a reason why 1 x 4 is preferred over 1 x 3?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Are your 1x3's straight? If so, they will be fine. 1x4's are easier to find, that's all.


----------



## ssmokeyy (Jun 15, 2021)

90% of them are straight. So when I need more I will get 1 x 4. Thinking where I'm going to put the soffit I will run double rows of hushframe and 1x3 1x4


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

1x3 firring 16” on center is pretty much standard where I am and will easily hold two 5/8” sheets.

ron


----------



## ssmokeyy (Jun 15, 2021)

Installed 1 x 4 today.


----------

